# Base For Flagstone Patio



## Sitting Bull (Aug 12, 2008)

*I am going to put a Flagstone Patio in and would like to know who deep I should go with the base? Also what type of base stone should I use? And what type of sand I should use on top of the stone base? It will be 18 1/2 feet by 22 feet. I live in northwest Ohio where the temperature gets below 0's at times.  *


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome Sitting Bull:
I would dig down 12" and make sure the hole is drained to one side or corner. Then add 9" of limestone which will allow watre to drain down away from your patio to be drained away. Then 3" of sand will give you a good base to put the flagstone on.
Do you plan to cement the joints or leave the flagstone floating? I would prefer the floating because each stone can then be corrected, should it get out or level later. Finally, spread sand over the area and sweep it off the stones into the cracks and buy some Round-Up or salt for the vegetation that will come up in the cracks.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think I would personally go 12" unless its a driveway. I would go down
4" crushed stone
plus
1" sand
plus
thickness of stone

That would make it about 6" or so. Around here they use "crusher run" its a small stone that can compact. As for sand - there is a polymetric sand that has a binder in it. Want sweep out as easily. Also portland cent can be added to the sand to bind a bit.


----------

